# Long distance pickups. Your threshold?



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

I would be willing to pick up every rider if we got paid regular time and distance after an 8 minute threshold? How about you my fellow Lyft drivers?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I personally pick up all request. Ive never had anyone request more than 20 mins and it always has paid off big time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jcposeidon said:


> I personally pick up all request. Ive never had anyone request more than 20 mins and it always has paid off big time.


Yeah riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm not sure which market you're in, Garbage Plate,  but I'd definitely take the 20 plus minute pickups that my crappy market regularly generates. Depending on location, I'd probably reduce that to 15 minutes, if the pickup location has a reasonable possibility of generating a ping if you get saddled with a short ride.

We'll be awaiting Lyft's adoption of Uber's new long-distance pickup payments. I don't think it'll take long.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'm not sure which market you're in, Garbage Plate,  but I'd definitely take the 20 plus minute pickups that my crappy market regularly generates. Depending on location, I'd probably reduce that to 15 minutes, if the pickup location has a reasonable possibility of generating a ping if you get saddled with a short ride.
> 
> We'll be awaiting Lyft's adoption of Uber's new long-distance pickup payments. I don't think it'll take long.


Also posted in Buffalo/Rochester forum: When I first started I was heading towards Rochester. Got an 18 minute ping from Geneseo. Took it. Drove back to Geneseo. Then dropped her off a mile or two down the road at Wendys. Got $3.66. She did tip me $2 which was nice of her and lucky on my part. Then headed back to Rochester. On my way back I realized I just spent the last 40 minutes driving away from Rochester, during rush hour, and made $5.66. Really lost money when you consider the cost of driving my vehicle. You can't drive 40 miles, get $5.66, and make any money. Not great with math but you don't need to be Newton to realize I lost money on that deal. Since that lesson I have been smarter about pickups. Ignored a 25 minute ping last week, then took a shorter one a couple minutes later. Completed the trip and quickly accepted another. Looking at my rides later I realized I completed that shorter trip and picked up my second rider before I would have picked up that 25 minute ping that I ignored. It sucks but I learned I'm better off sitting there doing nothing than picking up some riders. It is great news Uber will be paying us for long distance pickups. I've already decided if the threshold is 8 minutes I'm picking up everybody. More than 8 minutes and I'll have to give it some thought.



bmedle said:


> I'm not sure which market you're in, Garbage Plate,  but I'd definitely take the 20 plus minute pickups that my crappy market regularly generates. Depending on location, I'd probably reduce that to 15 minutes, if the pickup location has a reasonable possibility of generating a ping if you get saddled with a short ride.
> 
> We'll be awaiting Lyft's adoption of Uber's new long-distance pickup payments. I don't think it'll take long.


You're not sure what market I'm in? My name is Garbage Plate. That can only mean we're neighbors here in beautiful Rochester, NY!


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'm not sure which market you're in, Garbage Plate,  but I'd definitely take the 20 plus minute pickups that my crappy market regularly generates. Depending on location, I'd probably reduce that to 15 minutes, if the pickup location has a reasonable possibility of generating a ping if you get saddled with a short ride.
> 
> We'll be awaiting Lyft's adoption of Uber's new long-distance pickup payments. I don't think it'll take long.


Missed your emoji there. Yeah you know what a garbage plate is!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Yeah riiiiiiiiight.


I know im right perfect example is attached. Got the ping was 7 mins away according to app. I knew it was apt and early so airport most likely. Gps then said only 5 mins when it came on and made a nice chunk of change.


----------



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

4mykids said:


> Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


What a bunch of BS that is. This is why you have to avoid these long pickups until Lyft gets their act together. That rider is a major A-hole. Lyft: start paying your drivers after 8 minutes on a pickup, and stop these abusive customers from cancelling without a fee. And base the cancellation fee on how far the driver has gone. The sooner you fix this the better.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

4mykids said:


> Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


Wow. I'd email Lyft support every hour until I got some money. Point out that you were taking one for the "team" on this ping. Also, demand arbitration. You were in the process of performing the contracted job. I think there are certain "keywords" that get certain tickets escalated to a higher power. "Arbitration" may be one of them.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Yeah riiiiiiiiight.


I was saying the same......uh-huh.....yeah....ohhh-kkkkkay.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> I would be willing to pick up every rider if we got paid regular time and distance after an 8 minute threshold? How about you my fellow Lyft drivers?


5 minutes and 58 seconds.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

4mykids said:


> Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


And this is why I don't do long distance pickups.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When Lyft made it too difficult for me to max PDB, I decided to blow off the acceptance rating. Since my AVERAGE pickup is 4-6 minutes and the time estimator is often off by 1-3 minutes, my cap is 8 minutes away. If it's 8 mins and many miles, I reject those as well.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

We don't have the pay for long pick-ups in my area yet but I only do Uber. 10 minutes is my cut off unless it's a long trip. I have had a few cancel after I arrived or on the way.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Jcposeidon said:


> I personally pick up all request. Ive never had anyone request more than 20 mins and it always has paid off big time.


Always? Really? Always?



4mykids said:


> Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


It was probably a bailout cancel by Lyft, not the rider. Another driver who was closer became available so Lyft gave the ride to them. Happens all the time but Lyft can't tell you the truth about that.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Always? Really? Always?
> 
> It was probably a bailout cancel by Lyft, not the rider. Another driver who was closer became available so Lyft gave the ride to them. Happens all the time but Lyft can't tell you the truth about that.


Yes ALWAYS why would i deny money. Id rather take that ride then waste my timr driving or waiting for the "perfect" ride. I dont chase surges and dont judge riders on their score as i know some drivers hand out low ratings left and right.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Yes ALWAYS why would i deny money. Id rather take that ride then waste my timr driving or waiting for the "perfect" ride. I dont chase surges and dont judge riders on their score as i know some drivers hand out low ratings left and right.


You can't fool me you're a rider with a low rating trying to fool us drivers!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> You can't fool me you're a rider with a low rating trying to fool us drivers!


Why is it so hard for y'all to believe a driver could make money and enjoy the driving.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

In my market (Baltimore) it is rare to get pings over 10 minutes away now. About a year ago it was normal to get the occasional 30 minute ping.

Seems that markets go through a maturation process. Early on its tough.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

5 Min. anything longer leads to a bailout. I have started to use last ride and so far have not been cancelled on. Bailout is obviously working in several markets.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

In Los Angeles EVERY pickup is over ten minutes because it takes 10 minutes to go half a mile during the day, LOL


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Seattle snowflakes won't stand for this and ironically most hail from Cali... Bailout is very active here.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

You get some long pings in LA later at night. 

I will take them depending on where they passenger is. If it is in a wealthy area that is isolated and they have to go far to get anywhere I might take a flyer and give it a try. I have been burned a couple of times and have taken taken people home who have been drinking a couple of blocks, and other times I have had long trips. I had a 30 minute ping that I normally would have passed on in Malibu and I had to take it to keep up my 90% on a Sunday night to get my PDB and it went for $100.


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

4mykids said:


> Last night Saturday night I got a 30 min ping. 1st time ignored it figure was mistake. Came up 2nd time saying I'm only driver in area, so ok I accept the call. Immediately call pax let them know was 30 mins away and said that's cool we are going to philadelphia so I inform him I had stop for gas since ill be going over 75 miles between. Pick up n drop off says not a problem. Get gas on way pick up almost there and BAM passenger cancelled ride and no cancel fee from lyft I'm like WTF just drove 25 mins for pax cancel and no cancel fee. Emailed lyft and still no response from them.


Might be similar to Uber whereas if you are not within 5 mins of ETA then you don't get a cancellation fee even if it's already over 5 mins of driving time. Stopping for gas probably threw off your ETA.

When I joined lyft and was chasing my 300 rides for $1000 bonus I drove 25 mins for a pickup that went to the laundromat about 0.5 miles away with two loads of laundry. Never again. My limit is 8 to 9 mins pickups.


----------

